# Handsaws



## TysonWD (Dec 26, 2010)

Recently due to life events and finances, I have decided to increase my complement of handsaws rather than buy a bandsaw. I'm going back to school, and that will eat up a good portion of my bandsaw money. Also, my shop space is relatively small and given the choice between bandsaw and lathe -- I'm going to get a lathe. I don't mind devoting extra time to building a project using hand tools since woodworking is a hobby and not a job. Also, I have a Dewalt jig saw, circular saw, and miter saw already.

I need to figure out which handsaws I need to accomplish joinery like dovetails and mortise/tenons. Would a dovetail saw fit both these needs? Or should I have a dovetail saw and some other kind of backsaw for other joinery?


Tyson


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TysonWD said:


> Recently due to life events and finances, I have decided to increase my complement of handsaws rather than buy a bandsaw. I'm going back to school, and that will eat up a good portion of my bandsaw money. Also, my shop space is relatively small and given the choice between bandsaw and lathe -- I'm going to get a lathe. I don't mind devoting extra time to building a project using hand tools since woodworking is a hobby and not a job. Also, I have a Dewalt jig saw, circular saw, and miter saw already.
> 
> I need to figure out which handsaws I need to accomplish joinery like dovetails and mortise/tenons. Would a dovetail saw fit both these needs? Or should I have a dovetail saw and some other kind of backsaw for other joinery?
> 
> Tyson


I suggest starting with a PAX gents saw, it affordable and does a good job of of DT's and small to medium tennens. You will also need a couple decent chisels to get the job done.

If your trying to replace a band saw too though I would also add a bow saw to your box for cutting curves.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## TysonWD (Dec 26, 2010)

firemedic said:


> If your trying to replace a band saw too though I would also add a bow saw to your box for cutting curves.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...



Tom,

When you mention bow saw is that the same as a coping or fret saw? Or is it something different?


Thanks for your advice,

Tyson


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Bow saw*

:smile:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

TysonWD said:


> Tom,
> 
> When you mention bow saw is that the same as a coping or fret saw? Or is it something different?
> 
> ...


Taking 5 from a training class, but here's the gist... I'll give ya more info later.

The fret or keyhole saw can be useful for removing waste on DT's and such but pretty much useless on cutting curves in stock over 4/4"...

Here is a lil info on bow saws:
http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_saw

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> :smile:


Yeah, like this :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/bow-saw-frame-saws-blades.aspx

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## byrd (Nov 17, 2010)

small parts may be a challenge cutting curves with your jig saw. You may want to cut your curves before you cut you small parts to size, but the jig saw will cut most curves you want just get you a get set of files to smooth everything out. I used a jig saw for years before I stumbled across an old Walker Turner bandsaw that I couldnt pass up.


----------

